# New to Tackle Making



## OhioAngler614 (Feb 18, 2011)

I really want to get into this after seeing some of the baits guys on this site are creating. I know someone who has an airbrush that I can have access to. The only things I would need to get my hands on are wood, which is easy enough, and the bills fills for the crankbaits, that mesh material to make the scale pattern, and possibly pre-finished eye holes. I would appreciate some insight on the best places to find these materials because some guys on this site obviously know what they are doing. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

OhioAngler614
www.jannsnetcraft.com
they have some suply

snag


----------



## OhioAngler614 (Feb 18, 2011)

HappySnag said:


> OhioAngler614
> www.jannsnetcraft.com
> they have some suply
> 
> snag


Thanks for the tip, I will have to order some things from there in the near future.


----------

